# High Blood Pressure - Perindopril & Ramipril



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been on Perindopril for around 10 days now, taking 1 x 4mg tablet in the morning.  Every evening right through the night, I have been feeling zoned out with sore heads, dizzy feeling faint (but not fainting) and a fluttery sensation in my chest.

I went back to the doctor today (not my usual doc) and I have now been changed to 1 x 2.5mg Ramipril.  She did say that what I was experiencing was some of the normal things I would expect for around a moth before it all dies down & my body gets used to it, however prescription changed anyway and start these tomorrow.

I was advised they are similar, so hopefully not as nasty on the side effects. Has anybody had any or both of these?  Is that normal what I was feeling and is it just something I will have to get used to? 

G


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Graeme, it's not unusual to get side-effects - I suffered side-effects with ramipril, although that doesn't mean you will as we all react differently. If you do still suffer side-effects though, then do go back to your doctor as there are other medications, and types of medication (not necessarily a '-pril') that they can try. I ended up on one called 'candesarten' which is a different type of pill altogether and gives me no problems at all


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2011)

As I understand it Alan - and it's a bit hazy so don't ask me to expand! LOL - the ACE inhibitors - the '~prils' provide other benefits one of which ISTR was protecting kidney function of itself rather than as a result of reduction in BP - which the ARB's - the '~sartans' which you and I are both on for BP - do not.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

trophywench said:


> As I understand it Alan - and it's a bit hazy so don't ask me to expand! LOL - the ACE inhibitors - the '~prils' provide other benefits one of which ISTR was protecting kidney function of itself rather than as a result of reduction in BP - which the ARB's - the '~sartans' which you and I are both on for BP - do not.



Actually, my GP said the opposite - that the 'sartan' I am on provides additional protection for the kidneys!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks

I've had my Ramipril today, and not had the zoned out constantly dizzy feeling thus far this evening that i got from perindopril.  Don't know if it has anything to do with the lower dose or what...

I'll see how it goes over the next few days!  

G


----------



## Catharine (Dec 21, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've had my Ramipril today, and not had the zoned out constantly dizzy feeling thus far this evening that i got from perindopril.  Don't know if it has anything to do with the lower dose or what...
> 
> ...



Hiya 
I take 5mg of Ramipril and I don't get any side effects so fingers crossed you won't either!
x


----------



## muddlethru (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been on 8mg Perindopril for some time and the only side effect I found was that I was running to the loo more. My GP told me to take them at night instead of the morning and I've been fine since. I can go out for walk in the morning without panicking to look for a loo.I only get up once during the night which is acceptable at my age.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 21, 2011)

I take 4 different meds for high blood pressure.  It has been trial and error getting the right combination and some of the side effects have not been pleasant.  Always see your G.P. if you feel unwell on them.
I do all the right things to keep my BP in check but will always need medication,Familial hypertension.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2011)

One thing that happened to me was that my problems with ramipril only started when the dose was increased from 2.5 to 5, then I began experiencing nausea. With candesartan I experienced what felt like panic attacks when I increased the dose from 8 to 12mg - I am currently on 4mg, so with me it does seem to be dependent on dose whether I am affected.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2011)

The Ramipril seems to be fine, no major side effects today either.  May just be the lower dose  (2.5mg) as opposed to the 4mg Perindopril.  

Anyway, seems to be fine, I have a blood test early Jan to check if they are not doing any damage to me, and hopefully it will start to help me lower BP.

Cheers


----------

